# New magic single WR 0.77s!



## r_517 (Aug 22, 2009)

0.77s by Tang Yiu Chun (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHUN07) on Shenzhen Open today!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

People are really getting good at magic! Congrats to Tang Yiu Chun


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 22, 2009)

Ahh! Everyone is beating me and I don't have any competitions to go to! 

Congrats Tang Yiu Chun though


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 22, 2009)

Too crazy... how far can Magic go before improvements stop?
.65?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 22, 2009)

fakeness


----------



## oskarasbrink (Aug 22, 2009)

NOO ! you beat me 
very nice Tang Yiu Chun


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 22, 2009)

Aww, too bad for Oskar, at least you had the WR for 6 days 

Awesome time Tang Yiu Chun!


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah
The other 4 attempts are all +2...he must have been determined.


----------



## Tianyu Xiong (Aug 24, 2009)

It's really amazing.Congrats to him.


----------



## wxq303303 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! how did he do so fast


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazing record! My PB ever is 0.77.  What the hell is happening with magic lately?

In 2009 everyone was like: Wow. Magic is easy!  And started to break some WRs. I hope it won't end here, i think 0.75 and 0.83 for example is possible to reach in single and average someday... Also: There is a Master Magic single WR with a time of 1.72. Don't you guys think it should be broken? 

Congratulations, Tang Yiu Chun! 



PatrickJameson said:


> Ahh! Everyone is beating me...



Well, he didn't beat you, he beat Oskar.


----------



## brunson (Aug 24, 2009)

I would love to see master single and clock average be broken.



Olivér Perge said:


> Well, he didn't beat you, he beat Oskar.


No, he beat everyone in the world.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 25, 2009)

Is there a video up yet?


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 25, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> I think the worst time to have a heart attack is during a game of charades...or a game of fake heart attack.



Kinda off topic but... Demetri Martin!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 25, 2009)

amazing time...is that a loser sign he's making?


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 25, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > I think the worst time to have a heart attack is during a game of charades...or a game of fake heart attack.
> ...



He isn't funny.


----------



## Kian (Aug 26, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Feanaro said:
> ...



False. Very, very false.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 26, 2009)

Revenge for what, Kian?


----------



## Tyson (Aug 27, 2009)

Isn't this the epitome of going for the single, and not caring about average?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 27, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Isn't this the epitome of going for the single, and not caring about average?


He already holds the WR average, but not the single, so he wanted to break the single


----------



## cottoncandy (Sep 5, 2009)

a lovely boy~~~~~~


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 5, 2009)

Did he +2 on the 2.75?


----------



## Rune (Sep 5, 2009)

0.77 equalled to-day in Swedish Open.


----------

